
The Secret Meeting that Changed Rap Music and Destroyed a Generation - barredo
http://www.hiphopisread.com/2012/04/secret-meeting-that-changed-rap-music.html?m=1
======
PakG1
If it's true, I wish the guy had been willing to come out with a real name.
But it is really ironic because I have wondered what caused rap to change so
much. I was watching Marky Mark and the Funky Bunch on Youtube the other day.
Heck, the piano solo at the end of Good Vibrations is great! But you hardly
see fun stuff like that song anymore in rap. Will Smith is the only one I can
think of who comes close to old-style rap, and it's not like rap is his
primary job.

